# Neptune



## smangirl (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope it's ok that I'm entering this, even though I just joined yesterday? If not then feel free to delete this 

It's raining bloodworms!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love him!!!!!


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

He reminds me of my betta kai except kai is green and teal with some light tan almost white points :3​


----------

